# 2006 KVF650I vs KVF650 Brute Force



## wjpelka (May 23, 2010)

I just went to the Dynajet Site and looked at Jet Sets for the 2006 650 and the 650I. There are 2 different sets and the PDF Manual shows a different Carb photo (Fig B) showing different mixture screws. Does anyone know what the difference is in the actual machines. I thought it only had to do with Independent Rear Suspension. The Dynajet parts list have different Main Jets.

Thanks,
Bill in Spokane, WA


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow..that's a suprise to me too.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

The 650i has the 750 engine package just the motor is a 650 every thing else is the same as the 750


----------



## Looney (May 25, 2010)

I'm thinking HMF also list different jets between the two as well...


----------



## wjpelka (May 23, 2010)

*So...What is the same as 750...?*

I have the printed Manual for the 2006-2010 BF 650 4x4i. It shows a CVKR34 Keihin carb with both main jets at #155. Pilots both at #38 and Needle at N60N. The pdf manual for the 750 shows that the front and rear carbs have different mains. 
I guess I want to know if that means I have the 750 cooling system on a 650 (bigger is better), any other pluses that would make a guy think the "i" was a good choice over the "non-i". I have one in Camo.

Bill in Spokane, WA


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

The 650 SRA is set up just like a Prarie 650 & 700. THe carbs are different along with the heads. The 650i is moreless the same as the 750. The pipes, jet kits are totally different on the 650 SRA than the 650i's. IMO...the 650 SRA are the toughest bikes Kawie makes...except for the plastic changes they are moreless the same as the Older prairies that were so dang tough.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

the 650i has a hotter motor than the 650sra.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Carbs are different between the I's and SRA's.


----------

